# Was kommt nach Vpace Fully Moritz 27,5?



## bradi (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

nach Kania, Pyro, Vpace... stelle ich mir die Frage welches Rad-Projekt ich für meine radverrückte Tochter als nächstes auf die Beine stellen soll. Mit ihren 153cm wächst sie Ende des Jahres aus dem Max275 heraus. Das Fully Moritz 275 wäre interessant, aber geht leider nur bis max 160cm und ich vermute, das erreicht sie bereits im Frühjahr 2021. Also fällt das (leider) auch raus. Alternativ doch ein Hardtail wie das Vpace Max in 29", aber sie fährt schon lieber runter, gerne in Bikeparks, über Wurzeltrails, und Treppen sind ihr Ding. Wie sagt man jetzt so schön: DownCountry. 

Inzwischen bin ich fast soweit ein Hardtail in 29" (Max 29 oder andere Alternative) für Ausfahrten hier bei uns für die Trails am Albaufstieg zu kaufen und ein kleines Damen-Fully in XS ggf gebraucht für den Bikepark zu besorgen. Was meint ihr?

Welche kleinen Fullys, 120 - 140mm Federweg, 12 - 13kg max, passend für Kinder-Körpergröße 155 - 163 cm, Statur eher zierlich, fallen euch dazu ein? Preis sollte gebraucht aber unter 1500€ liegen. Projekt selbst aufbauen würde ich auch machen, wenn jemand einen Tipp für einen passenden Rahmen hat.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Schnegge (31. Mai 2020)

Kenne das Problem... erst ist man froh, dass man sie so langsam den Kinderbikegrössen entwachsen... da stellt man auch schon fest, dass der Markt mit guten bezahlbaren bikes für Menschen unter 1.65 noch dünner besiedelt ist. Ich selbst hatte vor 'nem dreiviertel Jahr Richtung Trail/Enduro Ausschau gehalten für meinen Grossen mit knapp über 1.50. Kompletträder (neu wie auch gebraucht) gab es nix was mich wirklich begeistert hat. Habe mich dann, unterstützt duch meine grosse Restekiste, für den Selbstaufbau entschieden... Aber auch Rahmen finden war nicht einfach (gebrauchtes Komplettrad als Grundlage hatte ich mit in der Auswahl). Das eine Problem ist, dass man auch bei noch relativ neuen Rahmen erst sehr lange nach Geometriedaten suchen muss, um dann festzustellen, dass es nix ist. Bei den 'Damen"geometrien passte meitens die Sitzrohrlänge, so dass ein Dropperpost möglich ist. Dafür haben die meistens viel Stack, wenig Reach und sehr steile Lenkwinkel. Und bei manchen Kettenstrebenlängen kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln... Bei den unisex Geos ist fast immer das Problem, dass das Sattelrohr zu lang ist und die Überstandshöhe schmerzhaft.
Mein Tipp: Mach dir eine Tabelle mit den Geodaten vom jetzigen v-pace und den möglichen Kandidaten. Das ist i.d.R  sehr aufschlussreich.

Edit:
Wichtiger Punkt sind noch die Federelemente... Leider sind die meist für die geringen Fahrergewichte nicht brauchbar... ich hatte für meinen eine Pike für 150 Eur bei mst tunen lassen. Das Ding läuft jetzt richtig fein. Dämpfer ist ein dt swiss r414. Den gab es bei rcz für 'nen runden Hunderter. Den gibt (gab es?) es für verschiedenste Einbaumasse und mit unterschiedlichen Dämfpertunings. Der läuft ebenfalls extrem gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bradi (31. Mai 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Mach dir eine Tabelle mit den Geodaten vom jetzigen v-pace und den möglichen Kandidaten. Das ist i.d.R  sehr aufschlussreich.
> Edit:
> Wichtiger Punkt sind noch die Federelemente... Leider sind die meist für die geringen Fahrergewichte nicht brauchbar... ich hatte für meinen eine Pike für 150 Eur bei mst tunen lassen. Das Ding läuft jetzt richtig fein. Dämpfer ist ein dt swiss r414. Den gab es bei rcz für 'nen runden Hunderter. Den gibt (gab es?) es für verschiedenste Einbaumasse und mit unterschiedlichen Dämfpertunings. Der läuft ebenfalls extrem gut.



Danke Schnegge, Tipp mit dem Rahmen und den Federelementen ist schon mal sehr gut.

In der aktuellen BIKE habe ich jetzt gesehen, dass dort einige XS-Bikes als "Jugendbikes" empfohlen wurden. Muss jetzt mal die Geometrien vergleichen und schauen ob es da etwas gibt und ob da am Gebrauchtmarkt etwas zu holen ist.


----------



## wadl (30. Januar 2021)

Hallo bradi, darf ich fragen, was es nun geworden ist? Ich stehe vor einer ähnlichen Anschaffung.
Wir wohnen hier im Mittelgebirge und aus meiner Erfahrung spielt bei den Kiddies das Gewicht noch eine viel zentralere Rolle als bei uns erwachsenen - also lieber auf eine Federgabel verzichten und dafür einen breiteren (leichten!!) Reifen.
Ich suche ein Leichtes Rad für leichtes Mädel (160cm) - aktuell tendiere ich zum VPACE MAX29L. 
Für alle die hier mitlesen, wenn es kein 29er sein muss und die Kiddies noch kleiner sind - ich habe mit den KUbikes gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sind leicht, ohne Schnickschnack und taugen.


----------



## bradi (30. Januar 2021)

Hallo Wadl,

ich war die letzten Monate im "Jagdmodus" nach Teilen für einen 29" Aufbau. Das gestaltet sich aber, wie @Schnegge auch geschrieben hatte, schwieriger als ich dachte und Kompromisse wollte ich nicht eingehen. Insbesondere weil das Vpace Moritz extrem gut gepasst hat, wir, dank der sehr guten Teilewahl und des Aufbaus, nie Probleme damit hatten und sie damit sehr viel Spaß hat. Aber jetzt ist es definitiv zu klein und wir müssen wechseln. 

Daher tendiere ich jetzt doch dazu ein Vpace in 29" zu bestellen und ein gebrauchtes kleines Fully. Es gibt immer wieder gebrauchte Propain Bikes in XS od. S für 1500€ in Ebay Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## tobichzh (30. Januar 2021)

Du weisst schon, dass im Sommer das MORITZ275  in L kommt? Meines Wissens nach allerdings etwas mehr Richtung Enduro.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Januar 2021)

Habt ihr hier im Thema schon mal nach Ideen geschaut Thema 'Bikes für kleine Menschen - Größe S oder kleiner gesucht? Schau hier rein!' https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...-oder-kleiner-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/


----------



## bradi (30. Januar 2021)

tobichzh schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass im Sommer das MORITZ275  in L kommt? Meines Wissens nach allerdings etwas mehr Richtung Enduro.


Nee, wusste ich nicht. Interessant! Gibt es schon mehr Infos zur Geometrie? Wenn es mehr Richtung Enduro geht, wird es dann auch viel schwerer?


----------



## tobichzh (31. Januar 2021)

Ich weiss nur, dass das MORITZ275 L kommt und etwas mehr Richtung Enduro gehen wird. Für uns perfekt.


----------



## mathiasfux (1. Februar 2021)

bradi schrieb:


> In der aktuellen BIKE habe ich jetzt gesehen, dass dort einige XS-Bikes als "Jugendbikes" empfohlen wurden.



Hallo bradi,

konnte hierzu nix online finden. Welche Bikes wurden empfohlen?

Grüzis


----------



## bradi (1. Februar 2021)

mathiasfux schrieb:


> Hallo bradi,
> 
> konnte hierzu nix online finden. Welche Bikes wurden empfohlen?
> 
> Grüzis



Das war in der BIKE-Ausgabe Mai 2020 (siehe Threaddatum).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathiasfux (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo bradie,

ich habe keine BIKE-Hefte. Welche Bikes wurden empfohlen?
... oder gibt es ein frei zugängliches Online-Archiv der BIKE-Ausgaben?

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## bradi (7. Februar 2021)

Hi Matthias,

die alte Ausgabe habe ich nicht mehr, du müsstet mal auf der Webseite nachschauen. in der kommenden Ausgabe von der BIKE 03/2021 werden wieder Kidsbikes vorgestellt. Dort wird auch das Moritz275 Enduro vorgestellt.


----------



## mathiasfux (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo Bradi, danke für Deine Antwort!


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Februar 2021)

Das neue Moritz in 275L hat die gleiche Geo, nur halt etwas größer sowie optimierte Kinematik und angepasster Rohrsatz. Der Rahmen ist etwas schwerer aber deutlich potenter. Federweg hinten 130mm, vorn 140mm. Mein Sohn tested das bereits seit dem Sommer. Das Warten lohnt sich definitiv!


----------



## schwarzerRitter (10. Februar 2021)

X12 Achse hinten bleibt?
Dämpfer Einbaulänge?


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Februar 2021)

Noch kein Kommentar. Musst dich noch einen Monat ca. gedulden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fibm (12. Februar 2021)

Bin auch gerade in der Situation bei meiner Tochter 13J,  dass Kinderräder *nicht mehr* und Erwachsenräder *noch nicht* passen. Aktuell fährt hat sie ein vpace Max 26, dass wir jetzt knapp 2-3 Jahre hatten. Die Zeit wie lange ein Kind ein Rad fährt ist doch recht kurz. Wenn man dass mal kritisch reflektiert eigentlich ein unding soviel Geld für ein Kinderrad mit 2 Jahren Laufzeit zu investieren. Aber letztlich geht´s ja nicht um ratio sondern um Papas ego / emotion. 

Auf jeden Fall habe ich mich jetzt für eine hoffentlich langfristige Lösung entschieden und bauen gerade ein Fully zum reinwachsen auf. Kona Hei Hei DL 29" Rahmegröße S gepaart mit 27,5 Laufrädern, gekürzten Kurbel und 50 mm Vorbau. In 2-3 Jahren mache ich dann 29" Laufräder und normale Kurbel rein und sie kann dass Rad theoretisch bis ans Lebensende fahren, so der Plan. Hier schon mal ein Bild. Wenn es fertig ist folgt noch ein ausführlicherer Bericht.


----------



## LockeTirol (12. Februar 2021)

fibm schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade in der Situation bei meiner Tochter 13J,  dass Kinderräder *nicht mehr* und Erwachsenräder *noch nicht* passen. Aktuell fährt hat sie ein vpace Max 26, dass wir jetzt knapp 2-3 Jahre hatten. Die Zeit wie lange ein Kind ein Rad fährt ist doch recht kurz. Wenn man dass mal kritisch reflektiert eigentlich ein unding soviel Geld für ein Kinderrad mit 2 Jahren Laufzeit zu investieren. Aber letztlich geht´s ja nicht um ratio sondern um Papas ego / emotion.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall habe ich mich jetzt für eine hoffentlich langfristige Lösung entschieden und bauen gerade ein Fully zum reinwachsen auf. Kona Hei Hei DL 29" Rahmegröße S gepaart mit 27,5 Laufrädern, gekürzten Kurbel und 50 mm Vorbau. In 2-3 Jahren mache ich dann 29" Laufräder und normale Kurbel rein und sie kann dass Rad theoretisch bis ans Lebensende fahren, so der Plan. Hier schon mal ein Bild. Wenn es fertig ist folgt noch ein ausführlicherer Bericht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1206440


Also mehr Geld als mit einem gebrauchten VPACE kann man doch kaum verdienen. Der Wertverlust ist ja quasi gleich Null.


----------



## fibm (12. Februar 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Also mehr Geld als mit einem gebrauchten VPACE kann man doch kaum verdienen. Der Wertverlust ist ja quasi gleich Null.


Das stimmt natürlich. Meist bleibt es aber nicht beim Rad von der Stange sondern es wird endlos getuned (da schliesse ich mich nicht aus) um dann nach 2 Jahren von vorne anzufangen.


----------



## tobichzh (12. Februar 2021)

fibm schrieb:


> Aber letztlich geht´s ja nicht um ratio sondern um Papas ego / emotion.


Ich will da keine Diskussion draus machen, aber für uns is der Kauf von MAX und MORITZ absolut rational.

PS
Mein Kinder sind extrem klein und leicht (als das noch gemessen wurde immer deutlich unter der 10% Perzentile) und selbst sie sind / werden mit 11-12 aus dem MAX26 rausgewachsen. Fährt Deine Tochter das MAX26 wirklich noch mit 13?


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Februar 2021)




----------



## Steigiele (27. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

schönes Rad, gibt es dazu auch Zahlen, Daten und Fakten? Mein Sohn möchte das in schwarz wenn es nicht zu schwer ist. Sollte auch meiner Frau passen mit 1,59m.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Februar 2021)

Steigiele schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schönes Rad, gibt es dazu auch Zahlen, Daten und Fakten? Mein Sohn möchte das in schwarz wenn es nicht zu schwer ist. Sollte auch meiner Frau passen mit 1,59m.
> 
> Grüße Thomas


Melde dich am besten für den Newsletter an. In schwarz gibt es das Bike aber nicht. Entweder metallic blau oder matt grau. 

Zu schwer ist es sicher nicht. Also für die Preisklasse. Ca. 12.3kg in 275 Large


----------



## schwarzerRitter (27. Februar 2021)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Entweder metallic blau oder matt grau.


Schade.


----------



## bradi (27. Februar 2021)

Auf der VPACE Webseite gibt es inzwischen mehr Infos: https://www.vpace.de/the-gamechanger-moritz-2/


----------



## mwcycles (27. Februar 2021)

Wann kam das Trek Fuel raus? In 2000? Schon 21 Jahre her, erstaunlich, wie sich dessen Hinterbaukonstruktion in der letzten Zeit ausbreitet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (28. Februar 2021)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Wann kam das Trek Fuel raus? In 2000? Schon 21 Jahre her, erstaunlich, wie sich dessen Hinterbaukonstruktion in der letzten Zeit ausbreitet...


In diesem Zusammenhang passt das allerdings überhaupt nicht. Das Trek hat ein komplett anderes Hinterbausystem.


----------



## mwcycles (28. Februar 2021)

Hinterbau ohne Gelenk zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstreben, Umlenkwippe, stehender Dämpfer, Drehpunkt über dem Tretlager, auf Höhe des (damals kleinen) Kettenblatts, ist doch nicht völlig anders? War ja auch keine Kritik, Scott und Specialized, machen es ja auch jetzt so.


----------



## LockeTirol (28. Februar 2021)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Hinterbau ohne Gelenk zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstreben, Umlenkwippe, stehender Dämpfer, Drehpunkt über dem Tretlager, auf Höhe des (damals kleinen) Kettenblatts, ist doch nicht völlig anders? War ja auch keine Kritik, Scott und Specialized, machen es ja auch jetzt so.


Die Lage der Drehpunkte sind so oder ähnlich ja schon lange Standard und kaum anders machbar um ein antriebsneutrales Fahrwerk zu erhalten. Den stehenden Dämpfer gab es von Giant und Turner schon Anfang der 90er. Trek hat beim Fuel früher einen abgestützten Eingelenker verwendet, später und bis heute den Drehpunkt konzentrisch um die Hinterradachse. Nennt sich ABP.

Der Flexpivot wurde für Trailbikes mit ca. 130mm Federweg erstmals im großen Stil von Scott und Kona eingesetzt. Mittlerweile gibt es da weitere Hersteller, vor allem mit Carbonrahmen.


----------

